# Subcompact Px4 Storm?????



## sandherr (May 23, 2007)

Anybody Know When The Px4 Subcompact Is Coming Out???

Thanks...


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Rumor is sometime in August or September.

SM


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

PX4 Storm said:


> Rumor is sometime in August or September.
> 
> SM


Heeeeyyy, you stole my avitar!:numbchuck::smt082


----------



## PX4 Storm (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry!! Is this one any better?? 



DjSaneR said:


> Heeeeyyy, you stole my avitar!:numbchuck::smt082


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

PX4 Storm said:


> Sorry!! Is this one any better??


LOL Much. :smt023


----------



## Torquem (May 30, 2007)

Most small guns dont do much for me, but the storm compact looks awesome! It looks cartoonish lol.


----------



## JaxFL904 (Aug 11, 2007)

that is a nice piece


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*px4*



sandherr said:


> Anybody Know When The Px4 Subcompact Is Coming Out???
> 
> Thanks...


release has been pushed back till January 2008!


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

stormbringerr said:


> release has been pushed back till January 2008!


Maaaan! I can't wait until it's out. I have money set aside but it's burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## smky143 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Agg*

I have already put half down at my local gun store because they said" we should be able to get it next week". Well that was about 2 months ago. This sucks. I also heard rumors that beretta has been having problems with this thing jammin up so they are having to modify them before they ship them out....I have no idea if this is true or not because I just read it on the web. Again if anyone hears anything more about a release date let me know. I have my insight x2l waiting and im ready to shoot this thing. I ordered the sub in .40 sw


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Beretta has said "next week" for about a year now. You can go over to the Beretta forum and see how many people are not happy about its constant delays. Booooooooooo


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Buy an XDSC to hold you over...

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> Buy an XDSC to hold you over...
> 
> JW


I agree. And after that you won't even want the PX4c :mrgreen::numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## smky143 (Apr 28, 2008)

already have an xd and love it


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a Joke, I am just glad i called off my order 3 months ago, and got a SIG...


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Spartan said:


> Beretta has said "next week" for about a year now.


Add me to the list of :smt076 people.


----------



## gb6491 (May 5, 2008)

bigblock10 said:


> Its a Joke, I am just glad i called off my order 3 months ago, and got a SIG...


+1 I had over $400 down on one; canceled it and bought a Colt Officer's ACP.
I already had a Commander size 45 and probably wouldn't have gotten an Officer's except I was fed up with Beretta and the shop would swap the money to the Colt. Things have a way of working out; the OACP is fast becoming my favorite pistol:smt1099 Thanks Beretta:smt023
Regards,
Greg


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

They are now saying end of 3rd quarter to beginning of 4th ..
They don't care how long it's pushed off,,they only care about there military contracts,,They have never been known to give a rats butt about the private consumer.
Many have moved on a got the M&P SUB ,XD SUB and G26,I am waiting for my Colt 1911 defender to come in.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

According to a reliable source on Berettaforum, they're shipping now!

http://www.berettaforum.net/vb/showthread.php?t=36854


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm still gonn'a hold off for the p250 compact,,I'll probabaly get the px sub but not yet,,wait till I see a good on one,,I think it will be a bit yet anyway with just preorders going out June 1st


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

I won't believe it until I have one in my hand.. They've gotten my hopes up way too many times this past year.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if it has a mag disconnect?


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

compact m&p .40 for the win


----------



## nparmelee (Jun 8, 2008)

We were at Sportsman's Warehouse for something else this morning and they told me they had two in a first shipment a couple of weeks ago. They haven't heard back from the two people yet as to how they like it, but they also said if it was negative, they probably would have heard already. They expect more in another couple of weeks.


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

sandherr said:


> Anybody Know When The Px4 Subcompact Is Coming Out???
> 
> Thanks...


Has the plot thickened? :watching:


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

In May Beretta issued a press release stating the pistols would be shipping in June. It's now July 1'st and no one has seen one in a store yet.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

On the Beretta Forum a member just bought one today in Texas and he's posted pics. Finally they are showing up.


----------

